# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Eddy's opened for the season on Oct. 22

## EddyG

Eddy's opened on Saturday and it remains just as you last left it - including the basic menu. Eddy and Bridget return on the 29th, so Mahe' was in charge.









The specials are always special. This is the veal one on new dinnerware.



And Frank and Mr. B continue to keep the traditions going.

----------


## cec1

A great team . . . and consistently a place to call “home!”

----------


## amyb

Wonderful that you made the opening, Ed.  

Glad to see my favorites are still offered: lobster salad and rack of lamb. The wild prawns are tempting too.

----------


## JEK

Looking forward to a homecoming there this winter. Always the first night and always goat curry for me!

----------


## Cwater

Smiling all the way here in Long Island.  I see filet de beouf with sauce morilles is still available.  Yum!

----------


## JEK

Having a Ti Punch in anticipation!

----------


## Eve

I wish there was chicken on that menu. Love the place and not too many things on the menu

----------


## EddyG

> I wish there was chicken on that menu. Love the place and not too many things on the menu




The Chinese noodles were my favorite and are gone. But, there is always a special that is good.

----------


## cec1

> The Chinese noodles were my favorite and are gone. But, there is always a special that is good.



I agree, Ed . . . miss those noodles! Not sure why Frank took them off the menu & won’t return it as an item. Last season, there was a very good, close substitute — udon noodles with duck breast slices in a broth. I don’t see it on the new menu.

----------


## EddyG

I think it's on as the Peking Duck.

----------


## marybeth

A favorite and probably the place we have had on our regular rotation the longest.  We have rezzies for our first night with our newbies there.  CAN. NOT. WAIT.

----------


## cec1

> A favorite and probably the place we have had on our regular rotation the longest.  We have rezzies for our first night with our newbies there.  CAN. NOT. WAIT.



You won’t regret it, of course!

----------


## SherylB

This time, I will be sure to make a reservation for our first night!

----------


## le_reve

One of my favorite spots!  Always reliable and delicious!  (I miss those noodles, too)

----------


## bkeats

What’s the best way to make a reservation at Eddys? Normally have the villa concierge do it. But with our last minute trip we aren’t staying in a villa. Tried using Access St Barts app and I’ve left 2 requests but have not received a response. Ti Corail and Le Rivage on the other hand got back to me quickly.

----------


## bkeats

> I see filet de beouf with sauce morilles is still available.  Yum!



I like it with the peppercorn sauce. The veg sides are nothing special but the filet is superb.

----------


## Cwater

> What’s the best way to make a reservation at Eddys? Normally have the villa concierge do it. But with our last minute trip we aren’t staying in a villa. Tried using Access St Barts app and I’ve left 2 requests but have not received a response. Ti Corail and Le Rivage on the other hand got back to me quickly.



I use Facebook messenger.  Eddy’s Ghetto they always get back to me

----------


## Cwater

> I like it with the peppercorn sauce. The veg sides are nothing special but the filet is superb.



I love it!  Agreed the veg sides are nothing special.  However those potato’s…yum

----------


## marybeth

> I use Facebook messenger.  Eddy’s Ghetto they always get back to me



Not on FB so I email them. They respond quickly: eddysghetto@gmail.com

----------


## shihadehs

Always our first and last night on the island

----------

